# Datenbank Abfrage



## Rudi100 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: ICh habe eine Access Datenbank erstellt. Nun möchte ich mittels Basic diese füllen oder mit Daten anschauen etc.

Ich habe eine Tabelle in welchen PLZ und die dazugehörigen Orte stehen. Die PLZ ist als Primärschlüssel definiert. Nun möchte ich bei der Eingabe einer PLZ den dazugehörigen Ort erhalten. Wie kann ich das anstellen? Ich programmiere mit Microsoft Visual Studio (Beta Version).

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Nospherates (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
such mal nach DAO oder ADO im Forum. Das sind Datenbankobjekte für VB. Denke dazu findest du genug Beiträge. Damit stellst du eine Datenbankverbindung her, setzt Abfragen ab und arbeitest schließlich mit den Ergebnissen.

Gruß


----------



## Yoah (17. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

du solltest dich auch mit SELECT Abfragen beschäftigen, die wirst du benötigen,
um richtig mit der Datenbank zu arbeiten!

Beispiel:

```
SELECT Ortname FROM tabelle WHERE ID_PLZ=12345;
```


----------

